# PLAYING CS/Half-life OFFLINE



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

how can i play half-life offline? i can't add a bot to the game... just like in quake games...

in cs i can add bot... why in half-life i cant?


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

CS and Half-life are completely seperate games, they just both use the Source engine. Also, do you mean HL2, or HL2: Deathmatch (which comes with the GOTY version, but otherwise is a seperate purchase)? Your best bet would be to search the major HL2 sites for a MOD that adds bots. I don't know of any such MODs off-hand though, I'm afraid.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

i used CS as a comparison because it has almost the same game play...

im playing halflife:deathmatch... what i am wondering is that in Quake games, u can play single player with mods...

where can i download or something? i dont have internet connecton that's why i am desperately looking for bots...


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

Try this perhaps: http://www.hlfallout.net/articles.php/44/5/ and go down to the _npc_create_ part of it

That will let you spawn AI characters in HL2: DM, however I understand they will have no AI unless you use this script:

http://halflife2.filefront.com/file/HalfLife_2_DeathMatch_AI_Script;35304

Unfortunately, I don't think it's what you're looking for.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

i'll give it a shot...
thanks!

i think this is like what i am looking for...

all i want is to play offline but with enemiessss... ratatatatatt! boom!


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

IF you dont have internet, u can play offline. It takes along time though. All you gotta do it try to let it connect. Once steam gets tired of trying, it will give you an option to launch it in offline mode.


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

i dont even have a port/telephone to be connected...huhuh!

or i just have to "attempt" without hooking it to a connection?


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

now i know what i am playing... i cant launch bots in HALFLIFE CLASSIC....

http://www.fileplanet.com/57317/50000/fileinfo/Half-Life-1.1.1.0-Client-(Full-Client)

is this what i need?

or is there other way?


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

BUMP

what is the difference of MOD and a BOT?


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

MOD = modification: a change to gameplay mechanics, built around the original game code

Bot = AI controlled character in a multiplayer game


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

so i need a mod and a bot to play a multiplayer game? like half-life classic?


----------



## cromaczs07 (Feb 20, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------

